# Ron Pivo : Trade coming tomarrow?



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

On Sports Sunday, he said his sources say a trade may happen either tomarrow or Tuesday!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Pivo's pretty connected. I hope he's right.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Wasn't he the same that broke the Sheed Trade?


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Dummy Suckomire and Derek Craperson to team Mexico for a pound of jumping beans and Pedro Rodriguiez.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*If Damon is gone....*

Then drinks are on me.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Which trade?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

At this point, any trade. If it's Damon instead of SAR, all the better.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Pivo seems to be the best source when it comes to this things, so now I'm actually somewhat expecting something to happen.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm hoping it's damon so that Telfair can get some more minutes. Damon isn't that much, if at all, better than Telfair as it stands, imo.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

A trade for Vince or Kidd? And yes....KGW broke the DD for NVE trade a day before all other news stations.


----------



## Swoosh (May 2, 2003)

*Re: If Damon is gone....*



> Originally posted by <b>hasoos</b>!
> Then drinks are on me.


Let us know when and where


----------



## Swoosh (May 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> I'm hoping it's damon so that Telfair can get some more minutes. Damon isn't that much, if at all, better than Telfair as it stands, imo.


At least Telfair showed last night that he can get to the hoop and draw fouls at will. He couldn't possibly shoot any worse than Damon or DA at this point, and at least he would get his teammates involved.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I would like to point out that I said this very thing a few days ago. So really I broke this story, at least to you all. My friend at the Blazers said to watch for a trade in the next several days, and it looks like he was right.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: If Damon is gone....*



> Originally posted by <b>Swoosh</b>!
> 
> Let us know when and where


You know that drinking fountain at your office down the hall by the rest-rooms? All you can drink, buddy!

If the Damon is traded, that is...



PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Actually, the way Damon has been playing so far this season, it wouldn't be a surprise to learn that Nash has been shopping him from Day 1. He's certainly been playing like it just doesn't matter...

PBF


----------



## Swoosh (May 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: If Damon is gone....*



> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> 
> 
> You know that drinking fountain at your office down the hall by the rest-rooms? All you can drink, buddy!
> ...


How'd you know about the drinking fountain down by the restroom?  Are you watching me? :reporter: Where are the cameras?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I didn't listen to SportsSunday last night, but what I heard from the 10:00 news (KPDX) last night and on KFXX this morning was that Mo had a lengthy closed-door session with the team after the game last night and that the word afterwards was that he was going to shake things up by making some changes to the starting lineup. No mention of any trades.

Maybe this is what Pivo was talking about? Again, I didn't listen to Pivo's show so I don't know what he said. Does anyone have a direct quote from Pivo saying a trade is coming? Or are we all just wishful thinking?

PBF


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Something MUST change with this team....and the sooner the better. Either we need new coaches who can motivate these particular players and run a game-plan with better plays to make each successful ....... OR ...... we need to continue to rotate in different players (hopefully ones who can shoot better than 35%) through signings or trades.

But this sucks.

The team was so "ON" during the recent road trip against Miami and Orlando - and now are flat as pancakes.

I agree, we need to begin seeing more of Telfair - he needs more PT. He ISN'T worse than our starting guards as far as production goes.


----------



## NastyOne (Nov 30, 2004)

My New Lineup (based on recent performances):

PG - Van Exel
SG - Patterson
SF - Rahim
PF - Randolph
C - Ratliff

If you really want a new creature:

PG - Telfair
SG - Patterson
SF - Miles
PF - Rahim
C - Randolph

The PF/C names are just that ... names. I would rather put Randolph's big slow body up against a center on defense than Rahim. On offense, it really shouldn't matter. They are both in the paint.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NastyOne</b>!
> My New Lineup (based on recent performances):
> 
> PG - Van Exel
> ...


I think the main changes would be NVE at the point and either Patterson or Miles at SF. The two goals would be to increase shooting and execution and unclog the post (Rahim off the bench). 

Wouldn't it be ironic if Patterson ended up as starting SF with Miles and Rahim on the bench?


----------



## NastyOne (Nov 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Reep</b>!
> I think the main changes would be NVE at the point and either Patterson or Miles at SF. The two goals would be to increase shooting and execution and unclog the post (Rahim off the bench).


Except that Van Exel likes to post up for whatever reason and Miles/Patterson also like to operate out of the post. Neither Miles/Patterson are reliable jump shooters. 

The best midrange shooter on the team is Rahim or Randolph. Miles comes no where close to the reliability of Rahim at hitting a consistant jumper, nor does Patterson.

Temper that with the fact that Rahim has been the most consistant and, arguably, the best player for Portland - it would be hard to justify him coming off the bench. Not unless a trade is right down the pike.

I just don't see that happening. 



> Wouldn't it be ironic if Patterson ended up as starting SF with Miles and Rahim on the bench?


That would even make less sense than above.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

Lets all hope that it happens and is for carter and rose for DAMON AND DA


----------



## NastyOne (Nov 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerben4</b>!
> Lets all hope that it happens and is for carter and rose for DAMON AND DA


I think that would be terrible for the Blazers.

There is very little focus on offense now, I can't imagine what would happen if you added two guys that require 14-16 shots a game to the lineup.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NastyOne</b>!
> My New Lineup (based on recent performances):
> 
> PG - Van Exel
> ...


I concur. NVE and Ruben would be a great addition for now. Ruben drives and plays defense. DA does neither.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

Damon and DA need to go and hopefully it's soon. They are consistently bad and don't play a lick of defense. I sure hope changes are coming soon. Portland needs to get some shooting for sure.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

With PDX not playing till Thursday, I predict either Cheeks is fired or resigns, or SAR is dealt for Vince, straight up.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Maybe this is The Fan's source. Pretty bad when they are relying on someone else's sources.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

:laugh: Give it up guys, you're not getting Carter.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> :laugh: Give it up guys, you're not getting Carter.


I think we have a better chance of getting Carter than Toronto does of keeping him.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> :laugh: Give it up guys, you're not getting Carter.


And you know this for a fact? :no:


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> I would like to point out that I said this very thing a few days ago. So really I broke this story, at least to you all.


If you want to post "inside" info, go ahead. But don't be bragging about it.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Backboard Cam</b>!
> 
> 
> If you want to post "inside" info, go ahead. But don't be bragging about it.




Well it appears you're way too late for that advice. Where were you when I was feeling all warm and fuzzy inside knowing I would be a News breaking God.....at least for a moment.



Sheesh......talk about too little too late.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I think we should submit a letter to KGW requesting that Ron Pivo be relieved of his duties on sports sunday, siting risng blood preassure of fans as a health concern.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

So i assume all of you Ian Furness haters will now include Ron Pivo in the unreliable sources category.


----------

